
Show HN: Rumin – Interactive database for your unified knowledge - laybak
https://getrumin.com/
======
laybak
As a former PM, the end-to-end friction in the process of synthesizing
knowledge for my team (and other stakeholders) really bothered me.

In particular, the core challenges were: collecting information from disparate
sources, arranging my ideas, and articulating them both concisely and
accurately.

Rumin provides a hypertext interface to flexibly edit the structure of your
knowledge, and tools to streamline the capturing and sharing of information.

I have been having fun using this for sampling and remixing ideas in my
personal life as well.

Been exploring use cases with different user groups, but wanted to release
this early product to hear feedback from the HN community!

------
jotnguyen
So it seems like this is like Roam Research but for teams?

